# 2016 nissan sentra stereo wire diagram



## Xrayt3x1 (Apr 9, 2020)

can someone help me with the stereo wire diagram I can't find any posts or forums about my color codes, I'm trying to set up a rca adapter for new speakers and an amplifier


----------

